# Black Molly Tails Bitten



## hydro77 (Apr 8, 2016)

I have 8 new Mollies in a 75 gallon saltwater tank. It's been about 6 days. 

Im noticing chunks of their tails being bitten off, 7 of them, yet I haven't seen any of my other fish biting their tails or showing aggression. Whose likely the culprit or what's going on? 

In the tank with them is a male squareback anthias, a tomato clown, and two juvenile tangs (yellow and sailfin). I figured maybe something is happening to them at night.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi there,
Sorry to hear about your Mollies - I've had a few and have one now and my view about the black Molly is that it is the sweetest of all Mollies, the least aggressive and most likely to get picked on, even by other Mollies. I would not keep them with the other fish you have. They like brackish water, but are sensitive if you get into the saltwater specific gravity number which are much higher than just brackish on the hydrometer and that can cause electrolyte imbalance and neurological problems resulting in "the shimmies" and making them lethargic and less able to get out of the way of more aggressive fish. They are the most sensitive of all Molly fish from my own experience. I have never lost any black Molly fish but that is because I adore them so much and take meticulous care of them. For me I think they are the most precious gem. My local fish store says they always lose their black Mollies and they blame it on poor genetics. Anyway, food for thought... hope it works out for your fish. Personally I would not combine brackish water fish with true salt water fish.

If stress is happening in your tank then I would run a preventative course of Kordon Herbal Ick Attack to prevent what often follows stress - ick.

Sending positive thoughts your way...


----------

